# Can I create a cal. file for Radioshack using a cal. mic?



## apinamies (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a digital Radioshack SPL meter and a calibrated ECM8000.

Is it possible to create a calibration file for the Radioshack using the calibrated ECM8000?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The calibration file for the radio-shack meter is located here but why would you use that if you have the ECM8000 that file is located here.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

In addition to not seeing a reason for it as Tony says, doing so is very difficult to get accurate.


----------



## apinamies (Feb 15, 2010)

Why not? It should give a more accurate result than the generic cal file.
Can I use REW or is there a dedicated software for this?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Technically, you can use REW for it. Yes, if you were going to use the RS to run scans, it theoretically would gtive more accurate results than the generic cal file, if you were able to create the cal file accurately. BUT... that's not easy to do, and if you have the claibrated ECM, why not just use that for everything? Why run a scan with the RS at all?


----------



## apinamies (Feb 15, 2010)

Because I want to. :gah:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You are aware that the Radio shack SPL meter is only accurate up to about 6kHz even with a properly done Cal file the mic its self simply cant read well above that. The ECM8000 is very accurate right up to 20kHz with the included cal file linked to above.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

apinamies said:


> Because I want to. :gah:


Well, go on then :innocent:


----------



## apinamies (Feb 15, 2010)

I know, I know... don't put me down guys. :dumbcrazy: :coocoo: 
SPL meter belongs to a friend of mine who asked if it could be calibrated so I thought moo baby moo, why not.

 at last.


----------



## bjs (Jun 12, 2008)

apinamies said:


> I have a digital Radioshack SPL meter and a calibrated ECM8000.
> 
> Is it possible to create a calibration file for the Radioshack using the calibrated ECM8000?


Absolutely, that's how it's done anyway.

It's not hard if you know what you're doing. Of course if you don't know what you're doing there are lots of things that can go wrong! But I described my basic approach in a thread a while back and others provided further info plus a couple good links. Check it out and you'll know enough to be dangerous plus have some fun! 

The suggestion to use generic cal files even for your ECM8000 is a big no-no since your mic is calibrated. You'd have to really mess up to get results as bad as using a generic cal file.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

apinamies said:


> I know, I know... don't put me down guys. :dumbcrazy: :coocoo:
> SPL meter belongs to a friend of mine who asked if it could be calibrated so I thought moo baby moo, why not.
> 
> at last.


I knew there had to be a good reason!


----------

